# Vostok Amphibia 160



## Archo (May 10, 2018)

hey folks, i'm completely new to this forum and new to watch collecting. been really intrigued by the story of Vostok and have just ordered an Amphibia 710 that i'm really keen to mod. i think that's one of the greatest attractions to me is the ability to mod it fully for me. however, i just noticed the Amphibia 160 that i cannot find any info for except from various Russian sellers. has anyone had any hands on experience with this particular version? i know all the innards are the same on all Amphibias, as are the crystals and the backs. i'm wondering more how it wears vs the 710. i bought the 710 because people have said it's a really comfortable case design. also, since i'm wanting to get into modding, are the Seiko style bezels able to fit this version? i know some bezels get in the way of the crown on some versions. anyways, if anyone can help, that would be much appreciated.

here's a look at the Amphibia 160 https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/160/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-160355.html


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi @Archo

I'm not familiar with the model you have bought, but most of the eBay sellers list which models their bezel will fit, and I'm sure if you send them a request they will help.

I've bought a few from this seller, but best to ask first.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-steel-bezel-to-all-Vostok-watches-with-SEIKO-insert-bbs/222893096744?hash=item33e576bf28:g:fJMAAOSwnDZT2-s~

Plus some good info here.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/98560-modding-a-vostok-amphibia-resources-tips-and-tricks/&do=embed


----------



## Archo (May 10, 2018)

thanks for the reply. i did read that article by wotsch. one of the prime reads that got me to buy into the Vostok modding craze. thanks also for the link to an ebay seller. i'll have to message him to find more info. it seems the Amphibia 160 is completely new as no one seems to know anything about it in any certain detail. might just have to gamble and see what happens. thanks.


----------



## Jason89 (Mar 8, 2018)

Apologies for hi jacking the thread slightly, although somewhat related. Are there any threads about modding komandirskie's, I've tried using the search bar and also google to some degree. A lot of the stuff I was finding on google was in German forums, whilst I know a little German I'm by no means fluent ha so not much help.


----------

